# Car-Net Remote Start Broken



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm having a strange issue with the Car-Net App where the Remote Start button doesn't work. If I hit any button, such as lock doors, the button greys out for a few seconds while the command is sent, and then it gets delivered and the doors lock. But if I hit the Remote Start button, it's as if I never hit it. The app doesn't temporary grey-out and nothing happens to the car.

I looked through some of the other threads where people were having similar issues 1-3 years ago, and no one seemed to have a resolution. Should I take this to the dealer?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

NewJettaLease said:


> I'm having a strange issue with the Car-Net App where the Remote Start button doesn't work. If I hit any button, such as lock doors, the button greys out for a few seconds while the command is sent, and then it gets delivered and the doors lock. But if I hit the Remote Start button, it's as if I never hit it. The app doesn't temporary grey-out and nothing happens to the car.
> 
> I looked through some of the other threads where people were having similar issues 1-3 years ago, and no one seemed to have a resolution. Should I take this to the dealer?


Android or Apple?
I had problems with mine before last update of the app(Android)
I call them and open a incident ticket 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

How much gas is in your tank? If under a quarter remote start won’t work. Another could be not enough juice to start it. Start with the easy stuff first so you can tell the dealer before bringing it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Android, I'm on version 2021.10.2-3, last updated Nov 4th. 

Come to think of it, I have about a quarter tank of gas in there. The strange part is that the remote start from the fob works just fine, is the app requiring a higher gas level? Or does the car decide if it has enough to remote start?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

NewJettaLease said:


> Android, I'm on version 2021.10.2-3, last updated Nov 4th.
> 
> Come to think of it, I have about a quarter tank of gas in there. The strange part is that the remote start from the fob works just fine, is the app requiring a higher gas level? Or does the car decide if it has enough to remote start?


Go to settings of your phone 
Apps and clean cash force into stop and then open again and try 
Sound of the notification is in settings of the phone to 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

This is mine 
Notification is disabled









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

NewJettaLease said:


> Android, I'm on version 2021.10.2-3, last updated Nov 4th.
> 
> Come to think of it, I have about a quarter tank of gas in there. The strange part is that the remote start from the fob works just fine, is the app requiring a higher gas level? Or does the car decide if it has enough to remote start?


Not sure, it might and it might be in the manual. If I was a developer, I’d probably require more to prevent a remote start in error or if you have little ones messing around and turning on remote start since it runs for 10 minutes at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I was able to get it to work. It turns out that clearing the app data / cache somehow disassociates the car from my phone. Then trying to re-add it caused some strange errors / loading loops.

The winning set of events:

Get in your car (critical step)
On your phone, go into your system settings, apps, and clear the cache and data for the Car Net app. Exact steps will vary based on your Android OS version, but they all have this feature.
Open the Car-Net App, login with your existing email/password (or create a new one, doesn't matter)
Add a vehicle to your garage, which requires you to manually type in the VIN #
On the car infotainment system, go to the Car-Net "app" under settings
There will be a QR code to scan, which your phone app will prompt you to do
There an extra consent required for Remote Start, where you have to enter your phone number on the mobile app, then, confirm the pairing on a prompt that pops up on your infotainment system
Now remote start works

I can't believe how overly complicated this process was, someone needs to teach VW a thing or two about user experience.


----------



## .3847899 (Nov 22, 2021)

New owner here with Car-Net and 2022 Atlas. When I remote start with the app and the keyfoab are inside, I need to tap the keyfoab on the sensor all the time when I get in the Atlas. I also found out that if they foab is left inside, even when I unlock with the app, keyfoab needs to be tap on the sensor. Weird


----------

